# Hitching Canada west to east begining this tuesday.



## Billy Cougar White (Aug 2, 2019)

So this Tuesday me and my dog are going to begin a hitchhiking trip from Vancouver island to newfoundland. I have a fair bit of experience hitching on Vancouver island, and a bit in Nova Scotia, but none in the rest of canada. Does anyone who has hitched this route recently have any tips? I'm interested in good places to pitch a tent, good hitch out spots, and where to not be let out at, as I know having my dog makes things slightly more challenging. I will have all the gear I need, and some change in my pocket, so I will need to Spange a few times along the way.
I drove from BC to Nova Scotia and back four years ago and enjoyed the journey, and now I need to experience the journey at a different pace. I plan to spend time with family in Nova Scotia before continuing on to Newfoundland. Newfoundland is the only province I have never been to, so I plan to go All the way there and experience the rugged beauty I have only seen in pictures.


----------



## L0s3r (Aug 4, 2019)

Ask me anything about the maritimes, I'm housed up in Saint John and I've hitched everywhere from St. John's Newfoundland to Montreal. If you're out this way and need a place to stay I might be able to house you up too!


----------



## Deleted member 19100 (Aug 5, 2019)

How's your trip going? I should be heading opposite direction by the end of the week. 

I hitchhiked from QC to NL 4 years ago. My first time hitching too. Except for NL, I always made it a town/city by the end of the day. Some places the hostels weren't open yet or completely shut down (Fredericton I think) so I slept in a park with no trouble. I couldn't really make couchsurfing work with the extreme short notice.

NL is amazing. My favourite place in the world. Everybody I met along the way was openly jealous I was going. Strangely enough, I had the worst luck there for rides. 6 hr wait in freezing rain. But it's the best place in Canada for free camping. Set up ANYWHERE you like. Talk to anyone for 5mins and they'll bring you inside, feed you, offer you a ride 30mins out of their way.... now I'm jealous 😁


----------



## Billy Cougar White (Aug 10, 2019)

So far I made it to Kalowna. I crashed at my uncles place last night and tonight. I spent my first night in the little valley town of Hope, camped right along the Fraser river, which was fast moving and brown, and the second night in the village of Chase camped on the thompson river. I splurged and payed for a campsite at the Lions club campground because they had showers there, so between the hot shower and cold dip in the river, i was refreshed in Chase...plus me and the person who gave me a ride all the way from Tofino to Merrit went to the local bar in Chase and she got me a couple ice cold beers. refreshment all the way. Tomorrow I leave Kalowna and head to the highway to begin the long beautiful trek east......pictures to come.


----------



## Billy Cougar White (Aug 19, 2019)

L0s3r said:


> Ask me anything about the maritimes, I'm housed up in Saint John and I've hitched everywhere from St. John's Newfoundland to Montreal. If you're out this way and need a place to stay I might be able to house you up too!


How the heck do ya hitch outta Montreal with a Dog and large pack? Is waiting at a light my only option?


----------



## L0s3r (Aug 19, 2019)

Montreal was the worst experience for me. It sucks you in and its hard to get out. My advice would be to catch the #20 east and get off at Repentigny then walk to the on ramp. The Montreal cops are mega assholes so you may get hassled for being on the highway so just thumb the ramp.


----------



## Billy Cougar White (Aug 19, 2019)

They don't let dogs on the bus tho


----------



## L0s3r (Aug 19, 2019)

Billy Cougar White said:


> They don't let dogs on the bus tho


Shit my bad. Thats what I get for replying 3 seconds after waking up hahahaha.


----------



## Billy Cougar White (Aug 19, 2019)

Right now I'm sitting at a shell gas station with a sign saying east.


----------



## L0s3r (Aug 19, 2019)

That might work. Even if it gets you to Sherbrooke or St. Hyacinthe you you're golden. As long as you're out of the city. Could check kijiji too I know a lot of people do rideshare shit on there


----------



## Django (Aug 19, 2019)

Try to go north 

I did Montreal to Tofino, mostly biking though. I found that many people drive the trans can and it was usually fairly easy to get a ride. No dog though


----------



## EJ1312 (Nov 29, 2019)

Did you eventually end up making it newfoundland? 

2 punks and 2 dogs did the trip this summer and got to newfoundland in september.
Good for busking and good people. Now headed back west in a RV


----------



## Billy Cougar White (Nov 30, 2019)

Yeh, I made it to st John's a couple months ago, what a crazy trip to get here. now I'm stuck here for winter lol come spring I plan to head on an even bigger adventure


----------



## Django (Dec 1, 2019)

Billy Cougar White said:


> Yeh, I made it to st John's a couple months ago, what a crazy trip to get here. now I'm stuck here for winter lol come spring I plan to head on an even bigger adventure


Winter hitchhiking in Canada will teach you some cold ass life lessons! Go for it!
Yellowknife, Whitehorse or Takayuktak,
They're all ready for you!


----------

